

Our first blog post for hackers: the technology behind wishli.st - dchs
http://blog.wishli.st/the-technologies-that-power-wishli-st/

======
ErrantX
r.e. moving from SVN to HG - I've had success with the various tools [1] in
converting entire histories to mercurial [2] (it was about 400 change sets)
and also have been maintaining an SVN/HG dual repository for a wordpress
plugin.

1\. <http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/WorkingWithSubversion> 2\.
<http://hg.errant.me.uk/eventscripts-xa/changesets>

~~~
dchs
We looked into porting our history across but decided we were unlikely to
regress beyond our current version (we do still maintain our SVN copy for
reference).

Good to know it's possible though - thanks for the links!

~~~
ErrantX
The only gripe I have with mercurial is the fact that hg copy doesn't move the
file history too. It's annoying because I went to all that effort to convert
the SVN repository into mercurial so as to keep the file history.. then
reorganized the folders and "lost" it (on a per file basis) :)

Bah.

~~~
dchs
Didn't know that - thanks for the tip. Haven't been bitten by it yet...

------
Tichy
What does wishli.st do? Couldn't tell from their website, didn't want to add
facebook app without knowing what it does.

~~~
dchs
It's a buyer focussed wishlist app. You invite the people you buy presents for
to create wishlists then receive reminders before their birthdays.

